# 10 Epic Veggie Burgers to Throw on the Grill



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Veggie burgers are a fun dish to cook and serve in vegan cuisine because there is so much creativity one can put into constructing the perfect burger. Making veggie burger mixes is an easy, try-as-you-go way to add a bunch of good-for-you ingredients, like beans, whole grains, and vegetables, in a patty and make it taste like whatever you want. Grilling the patties marries all the flavors and makes an amazing summer lunch. Throw these 10 epic veggie burgers on the grill now.

_None of the following recipes or the pics with them are original to me._
​_By-the-way ... these are ALL vegan._


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Quinoa Veggie Burger_









*INGREDIENTS*

1 1/2 cup quinoa, rinsed
2 cups vegetable stock
1/2 cup tomato sauce
2 leaves kale, chopped fine
1 tbsp fresh thyme, chopped
1 tbsp fresh oregano, chopped
1 tbsp tomato paste
1/2 cup shitake mushrooms (chopped fine)
1/2 cup cremini mushrooms (chopped fine)
2 tbsp olive oil
Salt and pepper to taste
*PREPARATION*

Place the quinoa, vegetable stock, tomato sauce, kale, thyme and oregano in a pot on the stove. Heat on high until boiling, reduce the heat to low, cover and simmer for 20 minutes or until the liquid is absorbed.
Remove from the heat, stir in the tomato paste, mushrooms and season with salt and pepper. Set aside until cool enough to handle.
Form the quinoa mixture into patties. I got six nice size patties, you can make them whatever size you like but do not make them too thick.
In a skillet heat the oil over high to medium high heat. Add the patties and fry on each side for a few minutes until nicely seared and heated through. Alternatively you could bake these in the oven on a lightly greased baking pan for about 20 minutes at 350, flipping the burgers halfway through.
_Thank You: Lee Khatchadourian-Reese _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Eggplant Crunchburger _









*INGREDIENTS*
*For the Horseradish Mustard Mayo*

1/4 cup vegan mayonnaise
2 Tbs. Dijon mustard
2 Tbs. prepared horseradish
A pinch of dried tarragon
Kosher salt and black pepper to taste
*For the eggplant burgers*

1 large or 2 medium eggplants, peeled and cubed
2 Tbs. extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 shallot, finely minced
1 cup vegan cheese shreds, any flavor
1 clove garlic, minced or grated
½ tsp. Kosher salt
¼ tsp. black pepper
1 Tbs. fresh parsley, chopped
1 cup gluten-free bread crumbs
*For the toppings*

1 cup vegan cheese, either slices or shreds (as long as it melts)
4 gluten-free buns
4 slices beefsteak tomato
4 leaves romaine lettuce
4 slices red onion
Horseradish Mustard Mayonnaise (recipe above)
4 handfuls of potato chips
*PREPARATION*
*For the Horseradish Mustard Mayo*

Whisk together the mayonnaise, mustard, and horseradish in a small bowl and season with salt and pepper.
Cover and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes to allow the flavors to meld.
The sauce can be prepared 1 day in advance and kept covered in the refrigerator.
*To make the Eggplant Burgers*

In a large skillet, heat 1 Tbs. of the oil over medium-high heat. Add the eggplant cubes and sauté until they are browned and very soft, about 10-12 minutes. Make sure they are super-soft because they need to be mashed. You could also roast the eggplant to make it soft.
Transfer the eggplant to a large bowl. Mash the eggplant up until there are no whole pieces left. I use a potato masher to do this. Once you have a big bowl of mush, add the shallot, cheese, garlic, salt, pepper and parsley. Mix it into the eggplant. Add the bread crumbs. Don't add them all at once; you want to feel the mix and see whether you need a whole cup. I add ½ cup of bread crumbs and mix it.
The best way to mix it is wet your hands and use one hand (keep the other hand clean) to gently mix the crumbs into the eggplant. You will probably need more crumbs so add another ¼ cup and mix it again. You want the consistency to feel firm, like it will hold up as a burger. If it feels too moist, add the last ¼ cup of bread crumbs. Usually, I end up using the whole cup of crumbs.
Put the eggplant mixture into the fridge for about 30 minutes. Take the bowl out of the fridge and with your hand, divide the mixture into 4 parts. To form the burgers, I use a 3 ½ inch cookie cutter. I spray it with a bit of cooking oil spray and then pack the eggplant mixture into the cookie cutter. Pat it down, let it sit for about 20 seconds and then gently lift the cookie cutter off. Let your perfect burger sit for a few minutes undisturbed while you make the other 3 burgers.
In the same skillet that you sautéed the eggplant in (but cleaned), heat the other Tbs. of oil over medium-high heat and add the burgers to the pan. Let cook until slightly browned on one side and (this is very important), you can lift the burger with a spatula without breaking it. I use 2 spatulas to gently turn the burgers. Flip them and let them cook on the other side. When the 2nd side gets golden brown, flip them back over and let the first side cook until golden brown.
*To make the Vegan Crunchburgers*

Top the burgers with either 2 slices or ¼ cup of vegan cheese. Add about a Tbs. of water to the pan and cover it. This will create steam and allow the cheese to melt and get ooey-gooey.
If you want your buns toasty, put on some pants. If you want your burger buns toasty, preheat the broiler while you are cooking the burgers. Split the buns and put the halves, cut side up, on a baking sheet and cook them until they are lightly golden brown, about 30 seconds. Don't burn them!!
Place the burgers on the bun bottoms and, if desired, top with tomato, lettuce, onion, and a dollop of horseradish mustard mayonnaise. Pile on the potato chips, top with the bun tops, and serve immediately. Make sure you have tons of napkins because it's going to be messy.
_Thank You: Rhea Parsons _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Quinoa and White Bean Burger _









*INGREDIENTS*

1/2 cup quinoa
1 cup water
1 teaspoon garlic powder
3 teaspoons thyme, divided (oregano would be good too)
1/2 - 1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon ground chipotle pepper, optional
1 can (15 ounces) white beans (I used cannellini), drained and rinsed
1/2 cup corn, fresh or frozen (about 1/2 fresh corn off the cob)
1/2 cup red bell pepper, finely diced (about 1/2 bell pepper)
1/2 cup shallot, finely diced (about 1 medium) or red onion
Juice of one lemon
1/3 cup oat flour, or flour of choice
1 Egg replacer or 1 flaxegg (1 tablespoon flaxseed meal + 3 tablespoons water), (optional)
Mineral salt & cracked pepper, to taste
Coconut or olive oil, to grease
*Toppings*

Tomato, sliced
Leafy greens
Avocado, sliced or mashed
Red onion, sliced
Whole grain or dijon mustard (hummus or vegan mayo is great too)
Sriracha
Burger buns of choice
*PREPARATION*

Start by making your flaxegg or ener-g egg replacer and set aside. If baking in the oven, turn oven to 375°F. (It's helpful to first read instructions first before making the patties)
In a medium pot, bring water, quinoa, garlic powder and 1 teaspoon thyme to a boil. Cover, reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes. Once done, remove cover and let set for 10 minutes.
While quinoa is cooking, prepare your corn, shallot and red pepper. Be sure to dice your onion and red pepper fairly fine, they should be about the same size as the corn kernels.
Next, mash your beans. I mashed about 3/4 of the beans leaving a quarter of the batch whole or somewhat whole.
Once quinoa is ready, add the quinoa to the beans along with the shallots, red pepper, corn, remaining 2 teaspoons thyme, smoked paprika and optional chipotle powder and lemon juice. Mix well. Add in the flour and egg replacer, mix well again. Season to taste with salt, pepper and more of the other spices. We all vary on how strong we like our spices…you can't take out but you can always put in.
Now to divide and make your patties. I like to pat my mixture into the bowl a little and divide it with a knife into 4 sections, making a plus sign if you will. Take each section and pack it tightly into a ball in the palm of your hands. It should be about the size of your hand. Flatten with your palms and place on hard surface. Cup the edges with your palms and tighten them in a bit and flatten the top to the desired size. Mine were about 1/2 inch thick by 3 1/2 - 4 inches.
*Cook one of two ways:*

In the oven at 375°F on a greased or parchment lines cookie sheet for 30 minutes, turning once after 15 minutes. I also added a sprinkle of himalayan salt to the top before baking.
*OR*

In a large skillet, heat 1 tablespoon coconut oil or olive oil over medium to medium high heat. Cook patties about 4 - 5 minutes on each side.

_Thank You: Julie West _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Red Lentil Burgers With Kale Pesto _









*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE RED LENTIL BURGERS:*

2 cups of dry red lentils (cooked in 4 cups of water with bay leaves and dashi seaweed to reduce gas)
1 cup of raw almonds, pulsed into a rough meal
1/2 cup of raw sunflower seeds
1 carrot, shredded
2 small potatoes, shredded
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon chia seeds
1/4 cup of water
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon coriander
Black pepper to taste
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1-2 tablespoons agave nectar
*FOR THE KALE PESTO:*

3-4 cups of kale, chopped
4 tablespoons of agave nectar
1/3 cup basil, dry
1 teaspoon of dry oregano
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup of water
*PREPARATION*
*TO MAKE THE RED LENTIL BURGERS:*

Preheat the oven to 345° F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Mix the chia seeds with 1/4 cup of water. Set aside so the mixture can gel.
Wash and cook your lentils. Set aside and let them drain and cool as much as possible.
Cook the carrot and the potatoes with the spices in olive oil just until they soften. About 5 minutes. Do not overcook.
Combine the drained lentils, almond meal, chia gel, soy sauce, and agave nectar in a food processor and mix until a uniform but slightly chunky mass is formed.
Combine the lentil mixture, sunflower seeds, and the cooked vegetables in a bowl. If the mixture is too wet, add more almond meal. If the mixture is too dry add some water. Do not make it too dry or the burgers will fall apart in the oven.
Measure out about 1/4 cup of the mixture and shape into patties. Bake the patties for about 20 minutes on each side or until each side is crispy.
*TO MAKE THE KALE PESTO:*

Mix all the ingredients except for water in a food processor. Blend until a paste texture is achieved.
If the mixture is too dry, gradually add water, 1 tbsp at a time, until desired consistency is achieved.

_Thank You: Maria Benoit: Blogger, Wayfaring Teacher _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Spicy Cauliflower Potato Burger_









*INGREDIENTS*

1/2 head of cauliflower grated
1 large potato boiled and mashed
1/4 cup chopped onion (optional)
3-4 Tablespoons finely chopped cilantro
3/4 teaspoon salt or to taste
1/8 teaspoon rock salt(kala namak)
1/2 teaspoon garam masala or to taste or any other spice blend
1 teaspoon whole coriander seeds
1/2 green chili finely chopped or chili flakes
1 medium tomato, 2 cloves of garlic, 1/2 inch ginger pulsed to a paste
Coarsely ground Oats or breadcrumbs as needed
a few Tablespoons Organic canola oil
*PREPARATION*

For the patties, Mash and mix everything well.
Taste and adjust salt and spice.
Use coarsely ground oats or chickpea flour to help make the patties less wet and shape patties immediately.
In a plate, mix about 1/2 cup of coarsely ground oats or bread crumbs, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon black pepper. 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder.
Shape patties, and coat with this Oat mix on both sides.
Place patties on parchment lined baking sheet.
Drizzle or spray oil to coat the top well.
Bake in preheated 365 degrees F for 25-40 minutes depending on the wetness and size of the patties. Flip them after 20 minutes and spray oil on the flipped side.
The patties can also be grilled on the pan or grill. Add a bit more mashed potato and oats to make them sturdier/dryer for the grill.

_Thank You: Richa Hingle _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Hearty Lentil and Brown Rice Burger _









*INGREDIENTS*

1/2 cup dried green lentils, rinsed
1/2 cup brown rice
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 carrot, grated
4 garlic cloves, minced
3 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground sage
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup vegetable broth
*PREPARATION*

Combine the lentils, brown rice, onion, carrot, garlic, cumin, sage, and salt in a medium-size saucepan. Add the water and vegetable broth. Cover and bring to a boil then reduce the heat and boil gently until the rice and lentils are tender and all the liquid is absorbed, about 40 minutes.
Drain in a colander to remove any excess liquid. Let cool slightly, then process in a food processor with a steel blade until you have a fairly smooth texture. Form into six burger patties.
Prepare a medium-hot fire in the grill with a lightly oiled vegetable rack in place.
Mist both sides of the burgers with nonstick spray. Grill the burgers until crisp, about 5 minutes per side. Serve in a bun with your favorite toppings.
_Thank You: Sonnet Lauberth: Holistic Health Coach, For The Love of Food Blog _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_White Bean and Sweet Potato Burgers _









*INGREDIENTS*

2 cups cooked white beans, drained
1 1/2 cup mashed sweet potato (can be roasted, steamed or boiled)
1 medium onion
2 cloves garlic
1/2 cup parsley
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp salt
several dashes of freshly ground black pepper
pinch of chili powder
3/4 cup breadcrumbs
3/4 cup soy flour
*PREPARATION*

In a food processor add the onion, garlic, parsley and white beans and pulse until beans are broken.
Add the sweet potato puree and spices and pulse few more times.
Transfer to a big mixing bowl, add the breadcrumbs and soy flour and mix with your hands for about 2 minutes.
Place the mixture in the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes.
Form the mixture into burger patties, place on a baking sheet, brush with olive oil and bake in preheated oven at 180C/350F for 30 minutes, flipping once. Enjoy!

_Thank You: Dimitra Kontou: Chef at ImproV, Blogger at Veglite _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Portobello Mushroom Burgers _









*INGREDIENTS*

2 portobello mushrooms, wiped clean and stem removed
1/4 cup olive oil
3 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1 tsp minced garlic
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1/4 tsp dried oregano
Pinch of sea salt and pepper
*PREPARATION*

Mix olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic, basil, thyme, oregano, salt and pepper, until blended well.
Pour mixture over mushroom caps and let marinade for 20-30 minutes, flipping mushrooms over once.
Heat barbecue to medium-high heat and place mushrooms on grill, gill side up first.
Let cook for 4-6 minutes on each side.
Remove mushrooms onto toasted hamburger buns and top with your favourite toppings.
Enjoy!
_Thank You: Koko Brill _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Cajun Burgers _









*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup kasha (toasted buckwheat)
2 carrots, grated
Handful fresh parsley, chopped
1 tsp dried basil
1 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp ground mustard powder
1/4-1/2 tsp cayenne pepper (depending on how spicy you like it)
Salt and pepper, to taste
*PREPARATION*

Put the kasha in a pot with 2 cups of water. Sprinkle a bit of sea salt in the water, bring it to a boil for a couple of minutes, then turn down to low and simmer for 15 minutes. For these burgers, it should cook to be fairly dry. The ratio of water is important here.
Once it's cooked, stir the grated carrot, fresh parsley and spices into the buckwheat. Form the mixture into patties and bake, fry or BBQ into a burger.
To bake: form into patties and lay on a parchment-lined baking sheet. Put them in an oven at around 350 degrees F for 30 minutes, or until browned on the outside. Flip them after about 20 minutes to get both sides browned.
To fry: heat a pan, add a teaspoon of olive oil and put the patties in the pan, being sure to get some oil on the bottom side. Allow them to cook for 5 minutes on both sides.
To BBQ: heat the grill, then brush it clean and spray with oil (using a sprayer filled with olive oil is the best). Gently lay the burgers on the grill, let them cook for 7 minutes or so, then very gently flip them and cook another 5 minutes.
_Thank You: Heather Nicholds _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Reuben Burger _ 









*INGREDIENTS*
*Reuben Spice Blend*

1 tablespoon ground coriander
2 teaspoons ground allspice
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons paprika
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds, ground
1/4 teaspoon fennel seeds, ground
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
*Burgers*

1 1/3 cups hot water
1 cup texturized vegetable protein
1/ 2 cup minced onion
1 1/2 cups vital wheat gluten
1/2 cup dill pickle juice
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon canola oil
6 Reuben Buns, toasted
1/3 cup vegan Thousand Island dressing, of choice
1 1/2 cups sauerkraut, heated
*PREPARATION*

To make the spice blend, combine all ingredients in a small bowl.
In a large bowl, combine the water and texturized vegetable protein until rehydrated, about 10 minutes. With a fork, stir in the onion, vital wheat gluten, and reuben spice blend. When combined, add the pickle juice, tomato paste, and oil. Stir well, then knead together until you can see some gluten threads forming. It will be a slightly crumbly dough. Add an additional tablespoon of vital wheat gluten or pickle juice if needed so that the mixture will hold together.
Tear 6 (12-inch) pieces of foil and prepare a steamer. Divide the mixture evenly among the pieces of foil. Using the foil, flatten and shape each into a burger about 4-inches across. Form the foil into a packet around the burger, but leave room for the burger to expand during steaming. When all the burgers are shaped, steam the burgers for 1 hour. Remove from the steamer and unwrap. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour before cooking to ensure the best texture. At this point, the burgers may also be packaged and frozen for 4 months.
To prepare, heat a thin layer of oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Cook the burgers until dark brown and slightly crisp on the outside, about 5 minutes. Turn over to cook the other side. Spread the dressing on the buns and place a burger on each bun. Divide the sauerkraut evenly among the burgers and put the tops on the buns.
If you prefer, omit the buns and use rye or pumpernickel bread to make these into patty melts. 
_
Thank You: Tami Noyes, Cookbook Author _​_** *None of the preceding recipes or the pics with them were original to me._


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks @iceman. I'm going to test several for my vegetarian meal.


----------



## cousinsteve (Sep 28, 2016)

seabeecook said:


> Thanks @iceman. I'm going to test several for my vegetarian meal.


Hi seabeecook, im wondering if you tried any of these burgers and if so, which did you try and like/not like? Im going to try the sweet potato burgers this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Veggie and burger do not belong in the same sentence... veggie patty okay... it is NOT a burger!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

YOU can call it what YOU like ... I'll call it What I like. 

Since the recipes are not original to me ... I'll give respect to the original authors and leave the titles alone. 



Thank you for your time and consideration in this matter.


----------

